# Question For Experts "Pickled Peppers"



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

My sister called me and was asking why the liquid in fresh made "Pickled Peppers" turned cloudy. 

The picture was taken 2 days after she made them and they are made with 2 tablespoons of salt and the jar was filled with(boiling) 2:1 White Vinegar/Water mix.

I told her It looked like it may be an issue with the kind of salt she used but I have never had that happen to me so I'm not sure what the culprit is. She is relatively new to canning and is worried that the jar may have spoiled but I dont think 2 days would be enough time for that to happen with the strength of vinegar she used. She lives a ways away so I cant just zip over and check it out.

Any idea's?


----------



## txcatlady (Sep 26, 2013)

Regular table salt will cloudy the canning solution because of the extra stuff in the salt. Canning salt is preferred.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Davarm said:


> I told her It looked like it may be an issue with the kind of salt she used but I have never had that happen to me so I'm not sure what the culprit is.


That would be my first choice of culprits as well. When I first started canning I used plain table salt and yep, the liquid in the jars of pickles quickly clouded up. Doesn't hurt anything or alter the taste, it's just not visually appealing. I think it may me the iodine that causes the clouding but don't hold me to it. I bought some canning salt and problem solved. I use sea salt now.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Certain seasonins will do that to. I dobt anythin spoiled that quick. Have her check the lid like we always do dave, but I thin it either be from the salt er seasonin (looks ta be afair amont in bottom of that there jar).


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks guys(and gal), she is going to try a few jars with "Pickling Salt" and see how it comes out.


----------



## kyredneck (Aug 12, 2012)

Same recipe formula I use for pickled peppers except I use 2 tsp pickling salt per qt; my brine is crystal clear. Pretty sure it's the salt.


----------

